# Fizzy alcoholic water



## superstock (7/1/16)

I'm thinking of water + dex + yeast = alcoholic water. Keg & carb = alcoholic soda water. For the ladies at a party with a selection of juices & cordials for flavourings.
See any problems?


----------



## Parks (7/1/16)

Yes - it'll be completely, totally, horrible.

There's a reason they distill spirits.


----------



## Bribie G (7/1/16)

You would need to add a good yeast nutrient and would end up with what our colleagues on another forum would call a "wash".
Hop over to that forum and ask whether they would drink wash.


----------



## yankinoz (7/1/16)

Ditto about the need for yeast nutrients, but ones that contain dead yeast should add some flavour. So will the yeast, even it's it's supposedly neutral (a relative term).

But go ahead and try it. Better thee and thy subjects than me and mine. Let us know.


----------



## Maheel (7/1/16)

superstock said:


> See any problems?


YES !! the taste will be crap

turn it into vodka add back water and then carb it up


----------

